# Quick question about buckram / plastic mesh for eyes



## DerpyTurtle (Feb 8, 2013)

Can anyone give me some pointers on different types of buckram / plastic mesh to use for eyes, and where to get them?

I have some buckram from Fabric.com and I doubt I'm going to use it because of the vision. It would probably look great from the outside because of how tiny the holes are, but I can't stand my vision to be THAT screwed up. :I (I know you can't really have perfect vision with fursuit eyes, but I know there's better things to use for these types of eyes)
(This is the buckram from Fabric.com -- http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=19bee196-33fd-466a-a6cc-4e1b80c3b425)


I think I'd like something like this -- http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7244/7376047176_1063fd1202_z.jpg
In the description of the photo it says it's plastic buckram, but I can't seem to find where to get something like that. :I


----------



## Flippy (Feb 8, 2013)

I know buckram is what my friend uses to make hats with.

I don't build heads but my boyfriend made a costume where he had black blindfold. He used very thin black fabric but I'm not sure what it was called. You might try using black pantie hose too. Maybe the plastic buckram they're mentioning is plastic needle point canvus. You can find it in craft stores. I used it years ago for something.

The only fursuit builder I really know is Lodi. You might try asking her. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/lodidah


----------



## Dokid (Feb 8, 2013)

That stuff will be finer than the picture but will work in terms of vision the same. It can be used to make hats as Flippy also said.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Feb 8, 2013)

I think hatmaking is actually buckram's primary purpose. It just happens to be convenient for use in fursuits!

 But about your question, perhaps you could find a suitmaker who uses buckram in their suits' eyes, and ask them where they buy it? I've never bought the stuff, so I'm afraid I can't help much aside from that suggestion.


----------



## Nordo Huskamute (Feb 8, 2013)

Paint the inside black and it'll just "go away" when looking through it.  I have used the plastic mesh and do this too.  I can't see very well through it until the inside is colored black, it cuts down the glare.  Plus, you can see better through it when it is actually on the head, again because there is no glare of light behind it.  Of the three heads I have, I have one buckram, one plastic mesh and the most recent I used speaker cover cloth.  It is a bit harder to see through than chiffon but looks better and worth it.  Vision is still adequate.


----------



## DerpyTurtle (Feb 10, 2013)

Nordo Huskamute said:


> Paint the inside black and it'll just "go away" when looking through it.  I have used the plastic mesh and do this too.  I can't see very well through it until the inside is colored black, it cuts down the glare.  Plus, you can see better through it when it is actually on the head, again because there is no glare of light behind it.  Of the three heads I have, I have one buckram, one plastic mesh and the most recent I used speaker cover cloth.  It is a bit harder to see through than chiffon but looks better and worth it.  Vision is still adequate.



I'll see how it looks when I color it black then and/or when I have the head to a point where I can look through them then.


I found some things that look like the plastic mesh in the second picture, but they're all on weird China sites that don't have anywhere to buy them lmao
I'll keep looking. If the buckram I don't have doesn't work well I'll keep looking for the plastic mesh.


----------



## Nordo Huskamute (Feb 12, 2013)

DerpyTurtle said:


> I'll see how it looks when I color it black then and/or when I have the head to a point where I can look through them then.
> 
> 
> I found some things that look like the plastic mesh in the second picture, but they're all on weird China sites that don't have anywhere to buy them lmao
> I'll keep looking. If the buckram I don't have doesn't work well I'll keep looking for the plastic mesh.



I got the plastic mesh at Joanns for a couple dollars, I have way more than I need for my projects this year.  Send me a note with your address and I'll be happy to mail you a sheet of it.


----------



## DerpyTurtle (Feb 12, 2013)

Nordo Huskamute said:


> I got the plastic mesh at Joanns for a couple dollars, I have way more than I need for my projects this year.  Send me a note with your address and I'll be happy to mail you a sheet of it.



That would be great, Jo-anns isn't anywhere near me anymore rofl


----------



## CavySpirit (Feb 24, 2013)

I got unicorn buckram from Joanns. The holes are very tiny but after I painted the back black then the colors I wanted on the front I can see out it really well c:


----------

